# Am I the crazy one?



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi everyone! This is just going to be a topic of thoughts.... Chime in if you'd like to add something 
I've been giving a lot of thought lately about Vizsla energy. Yes, since I'm owned by two Vs, I know of all the exercise needs, and I am aware of just how energetic they can be. That's to be expected, and I absolutely love it! 
Yesterday I saw a video on Youtube of a very well-behaved 9 month old Vizsla pup that had gone through an obedience course (enforced by e-collar). The pup sat and waited as asked and did a perfect heel, and didn't chase the squirrel and did all kinds of other very cool things. Very impressive! At first it was an "oh wow, what a well-behaved Vizsla!"...however, few minutes into the video it was more like an "oh wow, what a boring Vizsla!". Don't get me wrong, not for one second I'm undermining good manners. We all know training takes a lot of time and hard work, and at the end it can even save a life. Here is my problem though (maybe it's not even a problem!) - I think the high energy is such a huge part of what Vizsla is about. The drive, the willingness to explore, it's like the pure being of the breed! It is a hunting dog, it wasn't meant to live in suburbs and do perfect heels and sit and wait at the door while the guests enter. I LOVE to see an excited Vizsla. All that energy makes me feel alive! Yes, they jump on people, yes, they want to mouth their hands and they wiggle their butts as soon as you whisper their name, but I don't think there is anything wrong with it :-[ It's part of what a Vizsla is. And taming that energy is like trying to put out a fire, IMHO  
Yesterday on our daily afternoon walk, I took a 3 minute-long video of my two girls playing. ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvBj1OaQj18&feature=c4-overview&list=UURh8JpWfcn_tKYg8d65-8jQ )I didn't tape the first few minutes but got the second half of it. They are just so full of life, and I can't imagine them being any other way! 
After reading some of the posts about puppy training and obedience, I'm starting to think I'm the crazy one and not my dogs because for the most part I let them be who they are - dogs that are full of energy, life and unconditional love! Yes, we do training, and we still have lots to learn (mostly me), but I never forget that these dogs were meant to LIVE and burn like fire! Why do you think they have that gorgeous red color?!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D Sammy has no more energy than I have, I noticed.

I also use an e collar but never ever use it to dial down his energy... we understand each other by sizing up our energy levels and chores (to do list)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd hate to "dumb" Ruby down, I do however like her to channel her high energy into what I deem the right situation. For the most part I don't mind her having mad zoomies round the house now and again or in the back garden. But I like her to be well behaved when I tell her enough is enough. She gets plenty of opportunity daily to vent energy as we live in a rural area that doesn't have "dogs on leads" policy. If we're out shooting she especially has to be able to curb her energy when told (again she still gets plenty of chance to vent on hunts) otherwise we'd be asked not to come again.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I love that if I say 'Where are the birdies!' That Mac through the house looking out every window. 
Would never ever ever change this.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Suliko, what beauties you have. I feel the same way. We insist on good house manners for Wilson, ESP when we have guests over. But, I love my crazy crazy vizsla because the "fire" is what makes him him.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Suliko: You likely saw a snippet of time in that Vizsla's life. We too are very militant with ours when the time calls for it. But during training we include lots of play, lots of zooming, and letting Watson be what you described as a V. What we have at a little over a year old is a dog who loves life, knows the rules and is welcome most places because of it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just my thoughts. 
My Cash can be the biggest clown around. He loves wrestling with my other dogs and husband. Having zoomies in and out of the house, even snatching up one of my husbands shoes to see if he can talk us into a game of chase.
While working he is a totally different dog. He will stay at whoa or sit/down until released. Will retrieve any object and come to heel and sit. He holds the object until told give.
I think you were just seeing a small part of the dogs life.
Even a well trained vizsla needs silly play time.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I believe there is a time and a place for every action. Yes they do need to be well behaved in public or when we have guests over...... but any other time the crazy silly wildness that is our "Wild Child" Vizsla Dharma is fine by me. No you are not crazy for thinking this.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! I love all the responses!  Thank you! And I agree that there should be a good balance. To me an energetic, jumpy, wiggly Vizsla doesn't mean it's an untrained Vizsla. My two crazies obey my commands (for the most part), and if they don't - back to the drawing board it is. And I have nothing against the e-collar myself as Pacsirta's training involved one, too. Just observed my reactions while watching that video, that's it!  I understand it was just a small part from a Vizsla's life, and I didn't mean to offend anyone's obedient Vizslas at all  I wish my youngest V Pacsirta was not pulling on leash.... I might have to buy her a sled to pull once the winter arrives!  
I just think I might be addicted to the high Vizsla energy, and it makes me feel very alive and happy


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Suliko - that video makes me so happy to see. There is nothing more enjoyable seeing 2 V's playing like that. It is like a well choreographed dance.

My Ruby has been a crazy lady since day 1 and couldn't imagine having her any other way. She looks so happy when she is running, playing, and doing her crazy zoomies.


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

Interesting topic! 

I agree with many that a balance is key. I expect my dogs to be well-mannered, yet do train them before having expectations for them. We keep training sessions short, fun, and motivating, so they're always looking to train more. 

One of my dogs is in training to be a Service Dog, so she does have to be precise and able to work in any environment. That being said, she still has down time where she can simply play and be a dog.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

So, do you think a boy and girl Vizsla would present different dynamics? 

From what I noticed boys are no pushovers but do yield to the girl. I have only experienced living with boys so far, but with a girl dog around, now I see what a gentleman a boy dog can be (or is it just my perception?)


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*datacan*, I am not sure about the differences in dynamics between a boy and a girl. These are my first two girls and first TWO dogs in the same household. I do know they are differnt when on their own. Pacsirta at home alone is a lot more mellow than Sophie. Not that Sophie does zoomies around the house, no. She just continuously walks around the house and tries to involve us in a play with various toys and bones. Pacsirta on the other side when by herself will follow us and just flop to the ground and sleep wherever we stop. Once in a while she'll play with a toy by herself but most of the time she conserves her energy for outdoors. BUT when they both are together, it's a different story. It's like they feed off of each others' energies. If one is not in a mood to play, the other will continue to be annoying and bring toys and paw at the other untill the game is on! Both do it! Outside Sophie is more playful than Pacsi. Pacsi is all about work when in the woods. They do have their "play spots" where they just go nuts (like in the video), but after that they are all smelling the scents and stalking bunnies  Even then it's all teamwork!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/05/poor-city-dogs.html

Suliko, something I learned 3 1/2 years ago when Chloe was a little over 2 and Bailey was maybe 16 months old.

From my post: Poor City Dogs

"Bailey and Chloe get out into the open spaces like those below at least four days a week.
Walked down to a local school sports fields tonight . There were a dozen "city" dogs that were brought to the school yard to socialize and exercise.
Most of the dogs just stood around their owners as the owners talked about this and that.
I have found out that Bailey and Chloe have a bit too much energy for some of these dogs and their owners.
I had given up going to city dog parks more than a year ago. Too many neurotic dog owners and their pent up charges. Bailey, with his "bits" hanging down, and city dog owners don't seem to mix well.
Bailey had been mugged more than once at these caged dog enclosures.
Bailey happens to be a strong and well-built Vizsla that has a lot of energy and is a high-powered hunting dog.


These are pictures are from this morning's walk out in the open spaces.


Continental sporting dogs are not regular pets like my neighbors' dogs. They have a drive and a passion that make it sometimes uncomfortable around others.

I found myself laughing to myself as I left the local school yard tonight with Bailey and Chloe on leash. My dogs have too much energy and passion for most suburban folk.
But these are the exact traits that were the main reasons we got our Vizslas in the first place. We have had "city dogs" before.

So, I guess we will be banished to spaces like the ones pictured above and below with friends that love the passion and drive of a good hunting dog.

Darn, I guess I can live with that.
Happy trails and trials."


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Definitely a thought provoking topic!

I love that my girl is crazy, full of energy and happy-go-lucky. However, I also love that with the training we have been instilling (also e-collar based) she is able to pause her craziness and come sit by my side if the moment calls for it. Like others have said, what you saw in the video with the Vizsla was likely just a small moment demonstrating the dog's ability. I could go out and make a very similar video with Ruby right now. That doesn't mean that 90% of the time I don't let her be her bouncy, playful self.

A lot of people don't understand Vizslas. My father in law is one of them. He first met Ruby at 16 weeks so has seen all of her puppy antics. He has expressed on many occasions what he thinks we should do to stop her high energy behavior. To me it seems he thinks dogs should lay down and sleep all day unless they're told to do otherwise. Finally one day I told him that we LIKE her the way she is, that her behavior is characteristic of the breed (she's not abnormal!) and that we researched the breed extensively before deciding on a Vizsla. Since then he doesn't make as many comments about her "bad" behavior, but I could tell that he thought we were insane for choosing a high energy, perpetual puppy on *purpose*.

Oh well... I love Ruby the way she is.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I just got a glimpse into the ability that Dharma really possesses to run and hunt today. I met up in our local park quite by chance with a lab, a big poodle and some other lab looking sort of breed. Dharma is the baby. All off leash....... never yet seen Dharma run the way she did today. Absolutely amazing! She is starting to really take notice of rabbits. Last night she tried to stalk and pounce on a toad in the dark. It was just too funny. Dharma for being so young is also very smart and is becoming a well behaved puppy for the most part.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*redbirddog*, thank you for sharing your post! I agree 100% with you on dog parks. I used to take Sophie to a dog park nearby on a lazy day but that's just doing such injustice to the dog. She'd play for 15 minutes and then start chewing on mulch... That was the end of the dog parks! What bothered me more was that for most dogs the dog park was the only energy outlet they would get in a day...or maybe even a few days. 
I never took Pacsirta to a dog park, but she did attend a doggy day care as a puppy while we were at work. I have to say - she's not a dog person  I mean, she'll sniff and say hi but she's not interested in other dogs at all. (And, after her first heat fiasco, she is not very friendly towards some dogs, especially male dogs). But for her outdoors is all about work! 

*lilyloo*, some of our family members too don't understand how we can like this on-going, non-stop Vizsla's need for companionship! They can't stand that our girls are always in their face when they come over. But they just want to be near people, they don't jump or anything, just wiggle their butts and look in the eyes. if they don't like it then, unfortunately (or fortunately?  ) they have a choice of not coming to visit


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Great topic Suliko! I loved the opening post!

I actually watched that video the other day when you posted it on Facebook. My initial thought was, wow! Those girls don't stop (until they want a salad break - I thought it was so funny how they both stopped to eat grass!)! I'm impressed at how well your girls get along! 

As we know, Otto was always very rambunctious but I can't ever remember seeing him play like that! I can recall one time with Pippa that he played in a similar fashion but not with that intensity! 

I also wondered if it was their female energy or just their relationship? 

Anyhow, I think Vizslas are very special. Otto is the only dog older than a puppy that I've seen lay in my mom'slap and kiss her on the mouth! She isn't really a dog person but Otto has a special way! I have grown to adore his energy but he has matured (or its grown on me). Still, I can sympathize with the new puppy people because when he was younger I had considered medicating him to calm him down (I'm kidding!!!)! 

I will say, your girls are extremely obedient! I will always remember watching Sophie walk to the car with your hubby without a leash the day of the Dog Show. I remember thinking "I hope Otto can do that one day!" So I'd say you have the best of both worlds!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

For instance, I know, Terrier owners are advised not to keep same sex dogs under the same roof. That may not be the case with Vs but from the vids I saw what looked like play fighting or stalking each other and some elements I have not seen before. 

For example, my boy would always want to lick the female dog's ears if play intensity reached a more feverish level. And, would tend not to treat as pray, rather, work together sniffing and looking for interesting smells. 
Would always give the right of way at the food or water bowls (this happens wether we are present or not). Toys are given up at the slightest sign of interest from the female dog, also. Not necessarily a sign of submission, Sam did hump a neutered male GSD a while back.

Perhaps I have not trained him for any level of competition, tend to reward cooperation, for the most part. 


Not sure if this applies across the board, only my observation.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

All of our friends think we are insane for getting a second V. Our house once just full of Miles' butt wiggles and Velcro-ness, has been changed to a Vizsla racetrack. Then once they are tired, the demand for companionship begins, and now we have 2 trying to squeeze their ways into a lap. 

We find it quite fun and love seeing how happy they are racing through the house together. They play very hard too. 

So if you guys are all crazy, I guess we are too ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash acts the same as Sam with females. He will give into them, and has ran from a aggressive one. He tried to turn it into a game of chase, but she would have no part of it. He also loves puppies of either sex. He will let them treat him like a chew toy. Males are different, he will stand toe to toe with them.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Take a high energy dog like Bailey and put him on the DL. Then limit him to on-leash walks for two weeks (so far) and the evenings become crazy with built-up energy!

I am so tempted to let him run again, so that sanity can return to the house, but I know I have to wait for at least a month for this sports injury to mend. We have hunting season ahead.

Until then, talk about a crazy house in the evening. Chloe is just about as crazy. For a girl 20 pounds lighter than Bailey, she can hold her own in their WWF living room matches.

Oh how I miss my tired dogs. ???

RBD

http://youtu.be/z-sdO6pwVHQ
This 3 minute comedy skit video also asks the question, "Am I the crazy one?" Kinda political so open with care. 8)[/color]


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

RBD
Make sure you lower his calorie intake. I didn't at first when Cash was on rest. He started to stack on weight and by the time I really noticed it he had gained 10 lbs. He was on rest for longer than Bailey but its tough dropping a dogs weight when they are on limited exercise.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

> As we know, Otto was always very rambunctious but I can't ever remember seeing him play like that!


*OttosMama*, It's interesting, isn't it?! As you saw during the Vizsla run Sophie wasn't too crazy or anything. She did run a few laps of zoomies, and she really, really wanted to play with Pippa by the pond. Perhaps Sophie and Pacsi want the same things the same time? I wonder... Although I know Sophie ALWAYS wants to play, and Pacsi has to be in the mood for it. So, it could be that they pass that energy on to each other. It's still a mystery to me if it's a girl thing or just their relationship 



> I will always remember watching Sophie walk to the car with your hubby without a leash the day of the Dog Show.


Haha, that's too funny! I don't even remember that. Sophie is obedient (for the most part), but she wasn't until age two or near that age. I'm sure Otto can do it now! He's such a good boy! 




> For instance, I know, Terrier owners are advised not to keep same sex dogs under the same roof.


*Datacan*, I think in general it is advised not to get the same sex dogs under one roof. But I took the risk, and, yes, Pacsi does get competitive. She always wants to be petted first and wants all the attention. But with time we have learned to divide the attention, and it hasn't been a problem. 

I still haven't figured out who is the Alpha, even though Pacsi is definitely more dominant. Still, they have their own way of sorting things out. We don't have soft toys because Pacsi gets very possessive of them and will not share. All other toys they share with no problems. I have noticed they will "claim" each other's sleeping spots (the beds are the same) once one of them moves. Both do it. When they chew on marrow bones, if one gets done faster (usually Pacsi), the other will wait patiently, and they will swap the bones with no fuss. They chew on them next to each other. It's really interesting to see that Sophie will not let Pacsi on our bed (when we're not in it) and will "play-bite" Pacsi if she tries... And Pacsi will patiently wait until Sophie lets her or will go to her bed. Sophie doesn't have a mean bone in her and to see her like that is actually quite funny. So, I watch their interaction every single day like a hawk....because to me it's telling stories. Sometimes it's so puzzling though what goes on in their minds  

*MilesMom*, you have two boys, right? How did the first weeks go with the new pup? Sophie used to plow into Pacsi with full speed while "playing". She wasn't that nice to Pacsi who only wanted cuddles  

*Redbirddog*, I hope Bailey recovers soon, and you can see him run free in the fields again! 

Great discussion! After reading all the posts, I've been observing my two girls even more. Sophie definitely is the one to initiate a play outdoors, and Pacsi will go for it until she comes across a scent. Then it's all about investigation and Sophie follows.


----------

